# Gnome2 -Networks-wired connection disabled,yet networks up!



## Itproman (Oct 30, 2012)

I recvently installed FreeBSD 9.0 and here's one of the minor problems that is puzzling me:

In Gnome2, in Networks, it says the wired network connection is disabled, and yet Internet and Network connections are working fine, both from the command line and from within Gnome2.

Any ideas?

I note that all my Windows PCs appear and I can access their folders, but none of them 'see' the FreeBSD Computer, yet pings each way come up fine. Is the reason because Samba is not up yet, so there's nothing for the Windows PCs to see?


----------



## break19 (Oct 30, 2012)

Gnome2 expects NetworkManager, which is a linux-only thing.


----------



## Itproman (Oct 31, 2012)

Ok, thanks.


----------



## SirDice (Oct 31, 2012)

Itproman said:
			
		

> I note that all my Windows PCs appear and I can access their folders, but none of them 'see' the FreeBSD Computer, yet pings each way come up fine. Is the reason because Samba is not up yet, so there's nothing for the Windows PCs to see?



Yes.


----------

